# 404 not found



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

This can happen even if you do not "borrow" someone's open signal. Firewall, proxy, hosts table, messed up router set up to begin with. I am going to guess that they may have set it up as a "honey-pot", and wanted to see who they could collect info on.


----------

